# can't get to RESORT REVIEWS



## AKE (Oct 18, 2006)

Is anyone else getting this message when they try to access the reviews:

"Server Error in '/' Application.
Runtime Error 
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. ..."


----------



## Karen G (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, I got that error message. I've emailed an administrator.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

Closing this thread to keep everything consolidated in one place.  See:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33978


----------

